# Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations: and waived



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> New York Knickerbockers President of Basketball Operations and Head Coach Isiah Thomas announced today that the draft rights to guard Jared Jordan have been acquired from the Los Angeles Clippers in exchange for cash considerations. Jordan was originally selected by the Clippers in the second round (45th overall) of the 2007 NBA Draft.


http://www.insidehoops.com/blogs/?p=264

Wow, I'm speechless on this :dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

Not sure why the Clippers would do this. If he wasn't going to make the team this year they could have gone the Diaz route and have had him play in Europe for a season. I don't like it because I would rather have Jordan than Diaz on the team, right now if Cassell or Knight get hurt there isn't a PG to replace him since Diaz in my opinion is no PG.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

How stupid was that for the Clippers? They couldn't at least gotten a future 2nd round pick or maybe gotten a shooter that they desperately need like Demetris Nichols?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

At least give him a chance in training camp to see what he does around actual NBA players before you trade him. Or just send him to Europe for one year like they did with Diaz. And what the hell is cash considerations? That does nothing for anyone but Sterling. What a wasted pick.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

WTF OMG< WE ARE GOING TO REGRET THIS!!!

DAMN IT! STERLING! DUNLEAVY! BAYLOR! YOu will all go to hell for this! How could you be like the betrayer!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

Terrible move. should have at least been for a 2nd rounder plus cash considerations. No cash that we could get from selling jordan can mean anything for this team.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

i would have liked jordan to be given a chance seeing as sam's a shoot first pg and who knows when brevin gets injured again...the clipps had really nothing to lose and everything to gain if jordan plays the way he did in college...it's gonna sting like a tabasco enema if he becomes the next stockton or nash...oh well, too late now


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

Shocker. Very questionable move as far as I'm concerned. I don't mind the Dickau signing, but I would've liked to have seen Jordan get a chance.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

Lawler's Q&A on Jordan:



> I was disappointed to see Jared Jordan traded away. If his passing ability is as good as I've heard (and I've read somewhere that he patterns his game after Nash) then we missed out on an opportunity to give players like Maggette and Thornton someone that can make amazing passes (until Livingston comes back, that is). Why didn't they at least take a look at him during training camp?
> 
> 
> Dickau
> ...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

So... Livingston can't shoot, Knight is even worse, but Jordan doesn't fit the kind of PG we're looking for?

I think the Livingston extension is already decided, they were just afraid that Jordan might outplay him.

PS, when did the clips start giving a crap about shooting anyways? we've been the worst 3-point shooting team overall for years now, with barely any interest paid in solving that problem.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

Sounds more like an excuse than a reason to trade Jordan away. At any rate though, if Dickau can provide the same type of production as Jason Hart did last year and make a few more jumpers in the process I wouldn't be nearly as disappointed in the trade.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

Ouch Jordan got waived by the Knicks today. Makes you wonder why they traded for him in the first, I guess they like to give money away.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*



Weasel said:


> Ouch Jordan got waived by the Knicks today. Makes you wonder why they traded for him in the first, I guess they like to give money away.


The Knicks have made some of the dumbest moves I've ever seen a front office make. They took on the Malik Rose contract at more than 7 mil per, they signed Jerome James to a 30 million dollar deal, they're paying Stephon Marbury 20 million plus per season! Isiah is completely insane, in addition to being a really bad guy.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

any more details on the "cash considerations?" I hope it wasnt some stipulation where we only get paid if he makes their team.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*



yamaneko said:


> any more details on the "cash considerations?" I hope it wasnt some stipulation where we only get paid if he makes their team.


Meh, who cares? Doesn't help anyone other than Sterling.

Lol, but maybe we should sign Jordan now?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

Well, any money the organization gets helps the team, although when were talking about 2nd round picks, not that much. But who knows, maybe if the deal was for like 50-100K, it could pay for the entire years worth of 10 day contracts...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

By the way, why we did not get aaron gray is beyond me. If dunleavvy was planning to fill the team up with journeyman PGs, we should have gotten grey. Grey in the past was thought to be lottery talent .

Probably would have been our best backup big since rebraca. Perfect for the dunleavvy system. Instaed we get a guy that we must not have scouted well enough, because after summerleague they had already seen enough of him. Having grey on our team probably meant we wouldnt have had to waste money on powell, and might even have meant that we could unload williams, and then perhaps have gotten an undrafted rookie to develop.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*jared jordan is waived by knicks*

so i guess it was a good trade for a player who didn't even make the team we traded him to.

http://www.clipsnation.com/story/2007/10/25/171144/61


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Jordan Dealt For Cash Considerations:*

Gray might have worked, but he's not going to do very much for you. Powell is a bust, pure and simple. I would've preferred a more experienced back up center, but at least Davis will get an opportunity this year to prove himself. I really like his game, especially his willingness to hit the boards.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: jared jordan is waived by knicks*

Yesterday's news, but yes, this one actually worked out in Elgin's favor.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

But again, im looking two moves backwards. There were other talented players available I thought. Heck, even lionel chalmers lasted an entire season for us. But im starting to wonder about the clippers scouting skills. Korolev was supposed to be the second coming of dunleavvy jr. And now, they draft a guy that after watching him in summerleague, decide that hes not ready for the nba. 

Why draft him in the first place unless they really didnt do their homework on him. Its similar with the chalmers situation. They didnt scout him much, but came in and had a ridiculous workout for them, so they thought he was the next arenas or something. 

What happened to the days when our scouting services plucked the likes of simmons, mikki moore, singleton, q ross, etc. from no where?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Knicks still puzzle me, they also cut Nichols so they had traded for. I believe they have up a future 2nd but again an odd move by them. I am thinking they like giving away stuff for free.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

at least theyre not as bad as the phoenix suns who the last few years have made a habit of giving away NUMBER ONE draft picks for basically free.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> at least theyre not as bad as the phoenix suns who the last few years have made a habit of giving away NUMBER ONE draft picks for basically free.


I don't know, at the Suns use their money and don't let it go. Knicks in these two trades, traded for a player, paid them for camp etc, and then cut them. I understand they had a lot of players on their roster but why trade for players that aren't going to make the team.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, and if youre the clippers why draft players (jordan), and sign to 3 year contracts (diaz), if theyre not going to make the team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Yeah, and if youre the clippers why draft players (jordan), and sign to 3 year contracts (diaz), if theyre not going to make the team.


I'd rather do that then sell first rounders for nothing or pay 3 mil and trade a 2nd round pick for two guys I would cut.

I have to say though, if we didn't ink Dickau, Diaz would have made the team pending we would have not signed Jordan nor dealt him. Really interesting to see how Jared and Guillermo both turn out, if they got any contracts and if Korolev will get a shot from any NBA squad


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> But again, im looking two moves backwards. There were other talented players available I thought. Heck, even lionel chalmers lasted an entire season for us. But im starting to wonder about the clippers scouting skills. Korolev was supposed to be the second coming of dunleavvy jr. And now, they draft a guy that after watching him in summerleague, decide that hes not ready for the nba.
> 
> Why draft him in the first place unless they really didnt do their homework on him. Its similar with the chalmers situation. They didnt scout him much, but came in and had a ridiculous workout for them, so they thought he was the next arenas or something.
> 
> What happened to the days when our scouting services plucked the likes of simmons, mikki moore, singleton, q ross, etc. from no where?


That's always been my question regarding Korolev: why did they ever draft him?? He was a huge reach, regardless of how high the scouts supposedly were on him. The Clipps passed on Danny Granger for this guy? Unbelievable. Clippers scouting has always been very hit or miss. When they hit, they usually hit big...but when they miss: god how they miss.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, they thought (like the rest of the league and the rest of the fans), that granger and green would be top 5 to 7, and wright top 10. I dont even remember if they worked them out. Heck, even antoine wright they offered a PROMISE to, the least regarded out of the bunch and HE turned them down thinking he was going top 10. So basically they panicked. They knew they wanted a SF/SG, and their top 3 players they could not get. Korolev said he was pulling out of the draft without a promise. So they stupidly promised him, instead of rolling the dice to see if someone would drop.

Once the three guys dropped, their hands were tied, they couldnt go back on the promise. 

The question is, what did the scouts see in korolev to warrant even thinking about taking him at that position, promise or not. If i were the clippers i wouldnt have promised anyoone. I would have waited to see if someone dropped, EVEN IF no one dropped, and the absolutely did NOT want anyone else in that range, then i would have traded down, or even traded out of the draft.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

By the way, we would have had just as bad a pick if the clippers did what they originally wanted to do, and draft Wright. That guy has turned out to be a scrub, and didnt even get his rookie option picked up by the knicks.

Green too would have been BEHIND singleton on the depth chart, so he would have gotten little to no time on our team. He might have put a couple fans in the stands, but thats about it. I remember some people on here thought green was like a future superstar. He could barely get time in preseason on a minnesota team some people think is one of the worst teams in the league. 

Mccants, PERHAPS might have done something in the dunleavvy offense, but who knows, he really wasnt slated to go high. 

The two guys i would have LOVED for the clippers to get in the draft had they not promised korolev would be danny granger or David Lee.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Green might have been behind Singleton, but he had tons of trade value.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes. i had stated around draft day, what i would have done is perhaps gotten green if granger wasnt there, then traded him to someone else. Before the draft some thought green might go 3-4 even.


----------

